# 25.5" string gauge for drop b



## matt-in-mn (Nov 26, 2009)

What is the best brand and gauges for drop b tuning? Its a 25.5 inch scale. Thanks in advance


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 26, 2009)

The ones that you like the best. 

Try a 54 or bigger for the Low B, and go from there.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Nov 26, 2009)

I'd probably try like a 60 if you were looking to match the 46 low E that comes with most 10-gauge sets. 56 would be good for a more 9-gauge feel, and if you like 11's try 64 or so.


----------



## JerkyChid (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm currently using a 58 D'Addario on a 13 set of Dean Markley but I do tend to go bigger.


----------



## Breakdown (Nov 27, 2009)

11-52 and up dude 
I got a 25.5 hellraiser and the 52 isn't tight or loose in drop B
Id say a 52 in drop B feels kinda like a 42 in standard

but the 10-17 teble strings a little to loose for drop B so id go 11-18 iwith the treble strings


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 27, 2009)

I'd recommend 10-14-18-26-36-52 for a nice balanced set. Or perhaps a standard 11-49 set but with a 52-56 replacing the 49. I personally like a .052-.054 in B with 25.5 scales.


----------



## Harry (Nov 27, 2009)

54-56 seems to work real good with a low B. 52 works fine, but some players, like myself, hit the strings slightly too hard for it to work well enough, hence why I go for 54s personally.
Try anything between 52 and 60, just experiment and see what works


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 27, 2009)

^ Very true. Honestly (and this is probably a touch silly), but I actually have an 11-70" set on my 7 at the moment in drop B. The low B is nice enough, but when I replace the strings i'll be getting something a touch smaller on the rest (maybe 8-70"

Like Harry said though, it really depends on what you like personally 

Give some different strings a try


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Nov 27, 2009)

The one time I played in Drop B I used 12-62. Even then the low b was a little sloppy for my taste. But I like a lot of tension. 64 would have been just right I think.


----------



## Ionei (Nov 30, 2009)

I have/had Dunlop 12's(with the wound g) on all of my guitars in Drop B, feels pretty good, not floppy at all really.

Just recently put some Ernie Ball 12's on my LTD, bit odd going from the wound g to non wound but they feel alright, havent had much time to really play it yet though.

So i reckon 12's.


----------



## Duke318 (Nov 30, 2009)

Go baritone.


----------

